# Naturalise dog food



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Anybody else feed their dog on Naturalise? I've recently discovered it in Asda. It's low allergen and says it's 60 per cent fresh meat and it comes in a largeish, 400g, foilcovered plastic tray. They seem to do tripe and rice, fish and rice and chicken and rice. My dog really loves it and it says on the packaging it's highly digestible and hasn't got any unhealthy additives. Since she started eating it she seems to do very healthy looking poos and instead of half a dozen times a day she just does two big ones (sorry if this is too much information). I've never seen this food before, so just wondering if other people think it's good.


----------



## moby (Nov 7, 2009)

Snap! We're feeding Naturalise too! But only as an add-on in addition to kibbles. I thought it's pretty good ingredient-wise and also looks much better than other tray foods. We buy in bulk from Super-premium pet food direct from the manufacturer Arovit Petfood: First Class dog and cat food and hypoallergenic H-Allergen for dogs as no Asda nearby.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

moby said:


> Snap! We're feeding Naturalise too! But only as an add-on in addition to kibbles. I thought it's pretty good ingredient-wise and also looks much better than other tray foods. We buy in bulk from Super-premium pet food direct from the manufacturer Arovit Petfood: First Class dog and cat food and hypoallergenic H-Allergen for dogs as no Asda nearby.


Thanks for this. It seems far dearer on the website, though, I'm only paying 80 or 90 p at Asda! It does look pretty wholesome, you're right.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not using it yet, but if its being stocked in asda i will get some to try out! Looks very similar to naturediet, and would make a good alternative!

Actually this works out at about £3 a case more than naturediet, however without the postage costs its about even!! EXCELLENT!


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Do asda do the full range, as I note they do a puppy food.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

my asda online only has two varieties

However if they are like naturediet, then weaning onto adult version at 6mo is reccomended (by nd lol)


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I wouldnt put it on par with ND. Its 30% meat and animal *derivatives* whereas ND is 60% real meat.
Although the packaging states its 60% real meat, so im slightly confused.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> Do asda do the full range, as I note they do a puppy food.


My local Asda is not all that big. It just does adult in chicken, fish or tripe varieties.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

hmmm i do see what your saying nonnie

Might be worth phoning and asking for a full breakdown. It seems that 30% of the meat is chicken, 30% is "unknown" !!!!!!


Naturediet:
Chicken, minimum 60% 
Vegetables, minimum 5%
Brown Rice, minimum 5%
Omega 3 (provided by Flax, Fish Oil & Meat) minimum 0.25%
Omega 6 (provided by Flax, Fish Oil & Meat) minimum 0.75%
Natural Ground Bone
Kelp
Herbs (Rosemary and Rubbed Sage)
130 kcal/100g

Naturalise:
Meat and animal derivatives (min.30 % chicken), 
rice (min. 4 %), 
vegetables, 
minerals.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> hmmm i do see what your saying nonnie
> 
> Might be worth phoning and asking for a full breakdown. It seems that 30% of the meat is chicken, 30% is "unknown" !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh right, so it may not be as wholesome as they're making out? That's a shame, because Polly really seems to like it.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

its still a reasonable quality food - certainly better than most supermarket brands!

However for the same price you could be feeding naturediet which does seem to be of better quality again.


----------



## moby (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, I am not convinced of ND being superior: It could be one of those labelling things as N is produced in the EU but just look at the stuff and compare: ND is a grey overprocessed lump whereas N looks much more food-like.
Mind you, I only use it for kibble-top-up anyway!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

moby said:


> Well, I am not convinced of ND being superior: It could be one of those labelling things as N is produced in the EU but just look at the stuff and compare: ND is a grey overprocessed lump whereas N looks much more food-like.
> Mind you, I only use it for kibble-top-up anyway!


Ive never seen ND looking grey, and its not in anyway overprocessed.

By food like, do you mean looking more human food like? Or does it actually resemble raw meat?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

It doesn't look like raw meat but it does look more like cooked meat with rice than a lot of dog food does.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> It doesn't look like raw meat but it does look more like cooked meat with rice than a lot of dog food does.


Someone will have to take a pic for me. We dont have ASDA in my area.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Someone will have to take a pic for me. We dont have ASDA in my area.


Wish I knew how!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Naturediet isnt grey!

Its more like a terrine with rice and veggies visable and smells really good!


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Got some naturalise from Asda to try. Is anyone else still using it? I dont intend to feed it full time, what Im thinking of doing is morning dry food evening wet or cooked but wont move to this regime immediately, just trying bits gradually.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

alysonandhedley said:


> Got some naturalise from Asda to try. Is anyone else still using it? I dont intend to feed it full time, what Im thinking of doing is morning dry food evening wet or cooked but wont move to this regime immediately, just trying bits gradually.


 Yes, been feeding our two on it (well a mixture, we rotate with everything, NatureDiet, Wainrights etc). On looking at the ingredients, it doesn't seem to be as good quality as NatureDiet and at 86p per tray it is no cheaper. However it is far better than any of the standard branded food you get in supermarket and the big plus is that our two actually eat it rather than pick at it and leave it, for some reason ours won't eat NatureDiet. The tripe version is the favourite.


----------

